# Topics > Entities > Societies >  R2 Builders Club

## Airicist

Website - astromech.net

Founded in 1999 by Dave Everett

----------


## Airicist

The R2-D2 Builders Club!

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Members of the R2-D2 Builders club visited Wondercon to show us the droids we were looking for. Many of us have dreamed of owning our own sassy astromechs, but this group has turned that into a reality.

----------


## Airicist

R2-D2 at the UK R2D2 Builders Arduino Workshop Day 

 Published on Nov 24, 2013




> Thanks to Vince Abbot for the video. This is R2 so far. No door servos or body lights, but not a bad demo of his abilities. More to come.

----------


## Airicist

Article "R2-D2 fan builders hired for new 'Star Wars' film"
Lucasfilm found the "Star Wars" droid makers they were looking for, and hired them. Meet the fans who are living the dream in a galaxy not so far away.

by Bonnie Burton
November 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Cello Wars (Star Wars Parody) Lightsaber Duel - ThePianoGuys 

Uploaded on Dec 2, 2011

----------

